# SBF for Droid X with 621 OTA



## bracca (Jun 17, 2012)

well, I am on Windows 7. I installed Ubuntu 12 as a virtual machine on Virtual Box.

I even SBF-ed with the above set-up, but now Virtual Box can't attach the Droid X anymore. I see it as a device, but it won't attach.

Is there a RSD Lite solution now for people with OTA 621?

Thank you!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bracca said:


> well, I am on Windows 7. I installed Ubuntu 12 as a virtual machine on Virtual Box.
> 
> I even SBF-ed with the above set-up, but now Virtual Box can't attach the Droid X anymore. I see it as a device, but it won't attach.
> 
> ...


Depends on if you want to root or not. There is a .621 SBF for RSD Lite, but that's just it... its .621. Its unrootable. If you want root you need the .604 MX SBF. It can be done in RSD Lite, but don't, unless you want to screw up your radio. If your own Windows don't even screw with a virtual box or anything. Just use one of the 1KDS Live ISOs and boot off it. I have a native Linux and Windows environment on my PC, and if I screw up my phone and I'm not on Linux I don't even bother booting into the Linux portion to run a manual SBF I just boot off the 1KDS disc. Its quick, easy, and painless.


----------



## bracca (Jun 17, 2012)

thank you. I booted from a Live Ubuntu 11 USB, it worked great.


----------

